# 24



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Anyone else see tonight's 24? Pretty good show. I am glad to see Jack not being hunted as a possible bad guy this year 

I see he has his signature USP compact again that's he's sported the last few seasons...

Damn terrorist had a P99, though


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

It's got my attention. I'm kind of bummed that Jack shot ______ (don't want to spoil it, but those who have seen it know who I am talking about). 

I found it funny that they were advertising that you could buy the first 4 hours on DVD already.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yea, I'm surprised about the DVD sales too. Guess they will be selling them disc by disc...


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I've given up buying TV shows on DVD. I used to be a huge Alias fan, until the 5th and final season, and bought the DVDs. I watched them once. Kind of a wast of cash for me.


----------



## rob61590 (Dec 21, 2006)




----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I don't buy DVDs much for tv shows anymore either.

I had all the Sg1 DVDs, but never watched them. I'll watch them on tv, but I just never got around tow atching the DVDs. I finally just sold the entire set about a year ago to have gun money.

I have all the Highlander DVDs - I haven't watched them in a long time, but I plan to keep them. 

I like 24, but iuts a show I can only watch 1x thru. So, no point in buying them...


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Damn, it seems that Curtis is dead... I had hoped that he might recover... But *official* word is that he is deceased...


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I couldn't tell if Jack shot him in the shoulder/collar bone or the throat. I guess it was the throat! Dang, I liked Curtis.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Todd said:


> I couldn't tell if Jack shot him in the shoulder/collar bone or the throat. I guess it was the throat! Dang, I liked Curtis.


After he went down, I thought it was in the shoulder. Thats why I figured we'd see him in another episode later on.... They didn't have to kill him off. That sucks..


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> After he went down, I thought it was in the shoulder. Thats why I figured we'd see him in another episode later on.... They didn't have to kill him off. That sucks..


Exactly what I thought. They way he was holding the gunshot with his other hand and the fact that he wasn't writhing on the ground gasping for air, but instead just laying there, made me think it was shoulder.


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

The amazing Jack was running around without a mag in his pistol last night. If you have it recorded, watch the scene when he was tying his brother to the chair.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I have it on my DVR - I'll have to check it if I have the time.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Vom Kriege said:


> The amazing Jack was running around without a mag in his pistol last night. If you have it recorded, watch the scene when he was tying his brother to the chair.


I've gotta look for that. Then again, Jack can order a gun to *make* ammo!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

The actor who arrested the President's sister - isn't he the guy from Star Trek Voyager?


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> The actor who arrested the President's sister - isn't he the guy from Star Trek Voyager?


Wouldn't know, I've never seen one episode of STV. All I remember that guy from is some cheesy cop show a couple years ago about a LA Sheriff rookie partnered with a hard-ass veteran. It lasted about 2 months.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

That actor was on a few episodes of NYPD blue as well.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> That actor was on a few episodes of NYPD blue as well.


I guess he's good at playing a cop.


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> The actor who arrested the President's sister - isn't he the guy from Star Trek Voyager?


Yes, it is him. Also, the guy playing the terrorist trying make peace is the doctor from _STS9_.

Another ST tidbit is that the code word for the weapons is "visitor". The doctor on DS9 in real life was married the chick that played "Major Kira". Her real last name is Visitor. I wander if it is coincidence or intentional that the code name (revealed by his character) for nuclear bombs controlled by terrorist just happens to be his ex-wife's last name.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yea, I recognized him from DS9. And, I knew he was married to Nana Visitor. They aren't married anymore?


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Yea, I recognized him from DS9. And, I knew he was married to Nana Visitor. They aren't married anymore?


I believe I saw a reference on imdb.com to his "ex-wife".


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Season 6 info:

http://24.wikia.com/wiki/Season_6


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Hey! What's wrong here? I was on this forum earlier, during the SUPERBOWL, and we had like 170 folks online.

The game is over now, but "24" is on TV, and there are only 42 of us here.

What's going on?

:watching: 

WM


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I never saw that 24 was on tonight. Its on Mondays usually. Just checked the tv guide online too. 

Was it a rerun?

I have my DVR set to tape, but its not tapein'...


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

My dvr says its a rerun from 2004. Maybe its just a local thing. Surely everyone isn't watching the end of GREASE.

WM


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> My dvr says its a rerun from 2004. Maybe its just a local thing. Surely everyone isn't watching the end of GREASE.
> 
> WM


Damn, dude. U scared the hell outta me.... :nutkick:

:smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Damn, dude. U scared the hell outta me....


Glad to help keep your heart going. :smt023

WM


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

You got me panicking too! Had to go check the DVR to make sure I didn't miss anything. 



If everyone on "24" followed Jack Bauer's instructions, it would be called "12".


----------

